# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  هدف:رفتن از وطن

## mohammad.sa

سلام دوستان.خواستم چندتا سوال بپرسم.شاید مشکل خیلی ها باشه
همینجوری که از اسم پیداس هدف رفتن از ایران و ادامه تحصیله. سوال اول اینکه کدوم رشته های تجربی امکانش هست؟؟ینی اگه من کدوم رشته رو بخونم میتونم در مقاطع بالاتر اونجا ادامه بدم.شنیدم که هیچ جا پزشکی ایران رو قبول ندارن.منظورم کانادا و کشور های اروپایی هست.سوال بعد کسی که هدفش رفتن باشه ایا توی رشته ریاضی موفق تر خواهد بود یا تجربی؟؟؟با دیپلم و پیش تجربی میشه کنکور ریاضی داد؟؟
ممنون میشم دوستانی که اطلاع دارن راهنمایی جامع کنن چون خیلی ها به این موضوع فکر میکنن

----------


## mohammad.sa

> نمیدونم دقیقا چه رشته هایی رو خوب می گیرن ولی مهندسیارو میدونم که میگیرن. من هم دقیقا به همین هدف وارد دانشگاه شدم ولی چون علاقه به رشتم نداشتم طبیعتا نمیدونم توش به وضعیتی برسم که بتونم بورسیه بگیرم.اگه  می خوای بری یکی به غربتش توجه کن یکیم به اینکه حتما باید به رشتت *علاقه* داشته باشی تا پیشرفت کنی و بتونی بری خارج.


غربت که الان اونجا همه ایرانین اصلا حس نمیکنی از کشورت دور شدی :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (20): اره واقعا علاقه خیلی زیاد می خواد که حداقل معدلت لیسانست بالا باشه.بدون علاقه پیشرفت توی مهندسی امکان پذیر نیس.شما ریاضی بودین؟

----------


## E.M10

> غربت که الان اونجا همه ایرانین اصلا حس نمیکنی از کشورت دور شدی


اونکه بله منظورم خانواده و دوست و آشناست.

----------


## elL

> سلام دوستان.خواستم چندتا سوال بپرسم.شاید مشکل خیلی ها باشه
> همینجوری که از اسم پیداس هدف رفتن از ایران و ادامه تحصیله. سوال اول اینکه کدوم رشته های تجربی امکانش هست؟؟ینی اگه من کدوم رشته رو بخونم میتونم در مقاطع بالاتر اونجا ادامه بدم.شنیدم که هیچ جا پزشکی ایران رو قبول ندارن.منظورم کانادا و کشور های اروپایی هست.سوال بعد کسی که هدفش رفتن باشه ایا توی رشته ریاضی موفق تر خواهد بود یا تجربی؟؟؟با دیپلم و پیش تجربی میشه کنکور ریاضی داد؟؟
> ممنون میشم دوستانی که اطلاع دارن راهنمایی جامع کنن چون خیلی ها به این موضوع فکر میکنن


کلا خارج مدرک ایرانو قبول نداره یعنی باید برین از اول اونجا شرو کنین مگر اینکه بخواین به کشورایه اسیایی برین اروپا قبول نداره ولی خب اگر بخواین یه رشته رو اینجا بخونین و بعد برین واسه ادامه تحصیل راحت ترین چون با رشتتون اشنایی دارین گرچه نظام اونجا کلا فرق داره پسرعمه ی خودم اینجا عمران خونده بود رفت کانادا واسه ادامه تحصیل میگف فرقش از زمین تا اسمونه واقعا اینجا هیچی یاد نمیدن و واقعا انگار دوباره از اول عمرانو یاد گرفت تو کانادا

----------


## mohammad.sa

دوستان لطفا کسی اگه سایتی چیزی هم میشناسه ک جامع توضیح داده باشه لینک بده.ممنون

----------


## mohammad.sa

> کلا خارج مدرک ایرانو قبول نداره یعنی باید برین از اول اونجا شرو کنین مگر اینکه بخواین به کشورایه اسیایی برین اروپا قبول نداره ولی خب اگر بخواین یه رشته رو اینجا بخونین و بعد برین واسه ادامه تحصیل راحت ترین چون با رشتتون اشنایی دارین گرچه نظام اونجا کلا فرق داره پسرعمه ی خودم اینجا عمران خونده بود رفت کانادا واسه ادامه تحصیل میگف فرقش از زمین تا اسمونه واقعا اینجا هیچی یاد نمیدن و واقعا انگار دوباره از اول عمرانو یاد گرفت تو کانادا


اره اقوام زیاد داریم خارج از ایران.المان کانادا امریکا.شرایط زندگیت فرق میکنه کلا اونجا.چ تحصیلی چ شغل

----------


## Sina Nmt

راستی اگه برا کار بخوای کانادا پرستارای ایرانیو رو هوا میزنه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## elL

> اره اقوام زیاد داریم خارج از ایران.المان کانادا امریکا.شرایط زندگیت فرق میکنه کلا اونجا.چ تحصیلی چ شغل



بله کاملا درسته ولی خب میارزه به اینجا البته از نظر من از همه لحاظ

----------


## mohammad.sa

> بله کاملا درسته ولی خب میارزه به اینجا البته از نظر من از همه لحاظ


اره واقعا زندگی با کار معمولی سخت شده اینجا

----------


## ashkin0098

ایران فدای قلب خسته ی تو
دل پر و شکسته ی تو  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## navidm46

هی خدا کاش بشه شرایط بهتر شه
از اول تاریخ ایران ایرانیا دارم غذاب میکشن آخه تا کی؟؟

----------


## satar98

*سايت هيوا رفتي؟؟نرفتي برو يه سر بزن كمكت مي كنه!!*

----------


## ShahabM

> اونکه بله منظورم خانواده و دوست و آشناست.
> من برق بودم و مثل شیر وارد دانشگاه شدم و مثل موش خارج!


خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## The JoKer

دوستان رفتن از ایران هدف زندگیه منه 
اما اینو بدونید پول دراوردن اونجا خیلی سخته اما خب شرایط زندگی بهتره و اسایش بیش تره و شما میتونید با هر قدر درامدی که دارین از زندگیتون لذت ببرین 
در موذد رشته هم من که کلا از ریاضی افراده بیش تری رو دیدم که بورسیه شدن نسبت به تجربیا 
اگر هم که پول دارین یعنی چیزی حدود 60 م میتونیدقبل از کنکور و با رفتن به مدارس بین‌المللی برین اونور اب مثلا کانادا اگر سوال دیگه داشته باشین در خدمتم

----------


## ShahabM

> دوستان رفتن از ایران هدف زندگیه منه 
> اما اینو بدونید پول دراوردن اونجا خیلی سخته اما خب شرایط زندگی بهتره و اسایش بیش تره و شما میتونید با هر قدر درامدی که دارین از زندگیتون لذت ببرین 
> در موذد رشته هم من که کلا از ریاضی افراده بیش تری رو دیدم که بورسیه شدن نسبت به تجربیا 
> اگر هم که پول دارین یعنی چیزی حدود 60 م میتونیدقبل از کنکور و با رفتن به مدارس بین‌المللی برین اونور اب مثلا کانادا اگر سوال دیگه داشته باشین در خدمتم


رشته مهندسی مکانیک میگیرن یا نه؟ مدرک ایرانو قبول دارند یا نه؟ اگه بخواهیم بریم حتما باید اختراع، تز یا مقاله داشته باشیم تا قبول کنن؟

----------


## mohammad.sa

> *سايت هيوا رفتي؟؟نرفتي برو يه سر بزن كمكت مي كنه!!*


اگر میشه لینک سایت رو بزارید.مرسی

----------


## mohammad.sa

> رشته مهندسی مکانیک میگیرن یا نه؟ مدرک ایرانو قبول دارند یا نه؟ اگه بخواهیم بریم حتما باید اختراع، تز یا مقاله داشته باشیم تا قبول کنن؟


من طی تحقیقاتی که کردم باید حتما معدل لیسانس بالای ۱۶ باشه و چندتا مقاله isi و تافل بالای ۹۰یا ایلتس بالای ۶.۵ داشته باشی

----------


## mohammad.sa

البته برای تحصیل مجانی و دانشگاه خوب

----------


## ShahabM

> من طی تحقیقاتی که کردم باید حتما معدل لیسانس بالای ۱۶ باشه و چندتا مقاله isi و تافل بالای ۹۰یا ایلتس بالای ۶.۵ داشته باشی


محدودیت سنی داره؟ من تا قبل از اینکه تعهدم تموم بشه نمیتونم برم. اگه فوق لیسانس و دکترا رو همینجا بگیریم دیگه نمیتونم بریم؟

بعد یه سوال دیگه کدوم رشته رو بهتر میگیرن؟
مهندسی مکانیک یا فیزیک محض؟

----------


## Salsevome

سلام اگه مدرک لیسانس نداری باید اول سربازی بری بعد میتونی بری خارج اگه البته مشکل مالی و مدرک زبان نداری ولی اگه لیسانس داری فقط چهارده ملیون وسیقه میزاری میتونی بری برای فوق و دکترا بدون سربازی کلا اونایی که برای لیسانس میخوان برن یه توصیه میکنن پیش رو برن اونجا تو یه مدرسه ایرانیا یا مدارس همونجا بخونن که مشکل سربازی نداشته باشا

----------


## The JoKer

> رشته مهندسی مکانیک میگیرن یا نه؟ مدرک ایرانو قبول دارند یا نه؟ اگه بخواهیم بریم حتما باید اختراع، تز یا مقاله داشته باشیم تا قبول کنن؟


داداش زیاد به مدرک توجه نداشته باش مهم تک بودن شما توی رشتتون 
من کسی رو میشناسم که برای گرفتن مدرک دکترای تربیت بدنی رفت کانادا پس زیاد نگران رشته نباشید 
نه بابا همه اونایی که اون ورن مخترع نیستن که  :Yahoo (114): 
نگاه کنید شما باید رزومه کاریتون رو برای دانشگاه مورد نظر بفرستین و هر دانشگاهی یک رنج امتیازی خاصی رو قبول میکنه بستگی داره شما کدوم دانشگاه میخاین برین 
اگر امتیاز کافی رو اوردین شما رو دعوت میکنن و اخرین مرحله مصاحبشه که اگر قبول بشید بهتون اقامت اونجا رو میدن

----------


## mohammad.sa

> محدودیت سنی داره؟ من تا قبل از اینکه تعهدم تموم بشه نمیتونم برم. اگه فوق لیسانس و دکترا رو همینجا بگیریم دیگه نمیتونم بریم؟
> 
> بعد یه سوال دیگه کدوم رشته رو بهتر میگیرن؟
> مهندسی مکانیک یا فیزیک محض؟


مگه چند سال تعهد داری؟؟نه اتفاقا اونجوری بهتر میگیرن.هرچی مدرک بالاتر باشه راحت تر میدن ویزارو ولی باید دانشجو فعالی باشی.مقاله تحقیق و...
نامه ای هم باید از یک استاد داشته باشی که تورو به عنوان یک دانشجو خوب قبول داره

----------


## ShahabM

> مگه چند سال تعهد داری؟؟نه اتفاقا اونجوری بهتر میگیرن.هرچی مدرک بالاتر باشه راحت تر میدن ویزارو ولی باید دانشجو فعالی باشی.مقاله تحقیق و...
> نامه ای هم باید از یک استاد داشته باشی که تورو به عنوان یک دانشجو خوب قبول داره


ممنون
۱۰ سال تعهد دارم!! تا بیا تموم شه انشاءالله فوق و دکترا رو هم بگیرم عالیه که بعدش برا رفتن مشکلی نداشته باشم.

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ممنون
> ۱۰ سال تعهد دارم!! تا بیا تموم شه انشاءالله فوق و دکترا رو هم بگیرم عالیه که بعدش برا رفتن مشکلی نداشته باشم.


انشاا.. حتما اون موقع دیگه کارات جوره.موفق باشین

----------


## Ali.psy

*طبق تحقیقات من اولا هر دانشگاهی برنامه خودشو داره مثلا یه حداقل نمره ای رو برای زبان میخواد و معدل و دوما اگه مدرکGRE VERBAl با نمره بالای320 داشته باشید امتیازتون بیشتر و پذیرشتون قطعی تره+یه مقاله isiهم خیلی کمک کنندس

از رشته های مهندسیا هرساله خیلیا فاند میگیرن میرن انسانی و تجربی سخت تره*

----------


## mohammad.sa

> *طبق تحقیقات من اولا هر دانشگاهی برنامه خودشو داره مثلا یه حداقل نمره ای رو برای زبان میخواد و معدل و دوما اگه مدرکGRE VERBAl با نمره بالای320 داشته باشید امتیازتون بیشتر و پذیرشتون قطعی تره+یه مقاله isiهم خیلی کمک کنندس
> 
> از رشته های مهندسیا هرساله خیلیا فاند میگیرن میرن انسانی و تجربی سخت تره*


منم خیلی تحقیق کردم رشته هایی مثلپرتو درمانی و پزشکی هسته ای و بیو تکنولوژی اگر شرایط خوبی داشتی توی دوران تحصیل و البته مدرک زبان به راحتی توی اکثر دانشگاه های درجه یک اونور پذیرفته میشی

----------

